# I need to find out about corps in the Annapolois Valley



## Franko (19 Mar 2006)

Alrighty troops....I need your help.

After an exhaustive search on the net and this site, amongst others, I am at a loss. After going on site after site that doesn't work...I am now cross eyed and tired of searching for over 2 hours.    :

Seems the Cadet League don't like to keep their sites or links updated...anyhoo...

The question is:

What cadet corps are there in the Annapolis Valley? I know of at least one in Greenwood...Air Cadets.

Are there any others?

The reason why I'm asking is a good friend's youngin' is getting to the age where he requires direction and discipline...and they're getting posted to the valley.

Any takers?

Regards


----------



## Burrows (20 Mar 2006)

What towns are there around the valley?


----------



## condor888000 (20 Mar 2006)

Well I'm guessing one is Greenwood....

Seriously, I know some seniors in the Sqn there, or at least I used to, I believe its 517 F/L Graham or something, and it definitely seems to be a very good unit. Other than that, I have no experience on that side of the country...


----------



## Caleix (20 Mar 2006)

your in luck. I used to be a Sergent with the 517 Air Cadets in Greenwood, they just created another "sister" squadron in digby. There is also an Air one in Kentville-New Minas area, 507.....and in CFC Aldershot theres a little building for an Army Cadet corp.....um....2444....or 3444 cant remember.....thats all i can think of in the area, I'm sure there is some squadrons down in Yarmouth area. Let me know if you need anymore info.

Caleix


----------



## ouyin2000 (20 Mar 2006)

517 F/Lt Graham RCACS
6 Hangar, 14 Wing Greenwood, Greenwood, NS
Unit trains Tuesdays at 18:30
902-765-4269
Ext: 5680

http://www.cadets.ca/directory-repertoire/local_e.asp?pr=3&urb=Greenwood

26 CORNWALLIS RCSCC
Cornwallis Park, Cornwallis, NS
Unit trains Thursdays at 1800
902-665-4639

http://www.cadets.ca/directory-repertoire/local_e.asp?pr=3&urb=Cornwallis

62 NIOBE RCSCC
78 Churchill St., BRIDGEWATER, NS
Unit trains Tuesdays at 1830
902-543-9247

2688 Bridgewater RCACC
Bridgewater, NS
Unknown Training Date/Time
902-543-1450

http://www.cadets.ca/directory-repertoire/local_e.asp?pr=3&urb=Bridgewater

76 MINAS RCSCC
FORT EDWARD ARMOURIES, Windsor, NS
Unit trains Tuesdays at 1830
902-798-9583

254 King's Edgehill School RCACC
254 College Road, Windsor, NS
Unknown Training Date/Time
902-798-2278

106 Windsor Regional RCACS
Windsor Regional High School, Windsor, NS
Unit trains Mondays at 19:00
902-798-5407

http://www.cadets.ca/directory-repertoire/local_e.asp?pr=3&urb=Windsor

39 NEPTUNE RCSCC
EXHIBITION GROUNDS, LUNENBURG, NS
Unit trains Wednesdays at 1845-2100
902-530-2244

http://www.cadets.ca/directory-repertoire/local_e.asp?pr=3&urb=LUNENBURG

I don't know Nova Scotia very well, so I just used Google Maps to find the cities. Maybe one of them is close to what you want?


----------



## Franko (20 Mar 2006)

Thanks very much guys!

I'll pass the info along. If she has any questions I'll put them on.

Regards


----------



## c2loader (20 Mar 2006)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> 517 F/Lt Graham RCACS
> 6 Hangar, 14 Wing Greenwood, Greenwood, NS
> Unit trains Tuesdays at 18:30
> 902-765-4269
> ...




Thanks for all your suggestions as it is my "youngin" that need direction. I know that Bridgewater is somewhat close to Greenwood, can anyone tell me how far?
Caleix said there was one RCACC in Aldershot, can someone tell me how far that is also?
There are benefits to both Army Cadets, Air Cadets, (and for that matter Sea Cadets also), but the young man in question is more geared to the Army and Air side. That is why I would like to explore those two options for him. 
Thanks 



edited for quote screw up


----------



## ouyin2000 (20 Mar 2006)

Try www.mapquest.ca They have a distance/direction search engine.


----------



## Caleix (21 Mar 2006)

Right now I'm in the Army Reserves with the West Novas in Aldershot, the Army Cadet corp down here is sort of under our wing and we look after all of their needs logistically and training wise. Army cadets is great for the outdoors type person and one who likes marksmenship. Air Cadets has marksmenship too but they're only permitted to train on a little air rifle, as Army uses 22 long bore and the C-7A1. Air Cadets is more about getting a flying scholarship and getting young people more acquainted with the Air Force in general. Distance wise Greenwood is like 45 minutes away from bridgetown, and Aldershot is like another hour added on to that. I'm in greenwood on the base so an hour trip to work every Thursday and weekend isn't so bad...but cadets have things running every day of the week like regular training on a Tuesday, range(rifle) training on a Thursday, drill team on Mondays, i wouldn't want to make the decision but id go with Air in CFB Greenwood. Any more questions just let me know.

Caleix


----------



## HItorMiss (21 Mar 2006)

C2loader,

If your getting posted to Greenwood and would rather your youngster be an Army cadet, then Aldershot is not that far from Greenwood, about 30mins to 45 mins, Camp Aldershot is just outside Kentville town proper.

If however you really don't care which cadet corps your want the child in question to join the Greenwood of course would be your best bet as you would live minutes away from the corps.


----------



## c2loader (25 Mar 2006)

Thanks to you all for your advice. All is noted and taken under advisement. So far, it seems that Greenwood is the place to go as far as distance, but the ultimate choice will be up to my son to which Corps to go to.


----------

